# Windows 8.1 Update



## djmrt (May 4, 2014)

I HAVE 1 Question
I installed Windows 8.1 VL UPDATE 1 BY MSDN 
en_windows_8.1_professional_vl_with_update_x64_dvd_4065194.iso 18/3/2014 update
But I saw some old updates before the installation date is 18/03/2014 Example (Windows8.1-KB2887595-v2-x64) or (Windows8.1-KB2843630-v3-x64)
Do I need to install? 
Or not installed? 
Please answer me I'll be grateful 
Forgive me for speaking


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello djmrt

If you run windows update on your computer does it say there are any available updates to install?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Download the Stand Alone versions, not thru Windows Update:
Download Update for Windows 8.1 for x64-based Systems (KB2887595) from Official Microsoft Download Center
Download Update for Windows 8 for x64-based Systems (KB2843630) from Official Microsoft Download Center


----------

